# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  76% Subida electricidad entre 2007-2014

## ramon

Hola de nuevo;

Aquí os dejo un link de la revista energíasrenovables.com que trata la pobreza energética y la subida de la electricidad que hemos sufrido estos últimos años http://www.energias-renovables.com/a...entre-20150529 

¡ Verdaderamente la situación es vergonzosa!, por mucho que ahorremos en consumo la factura sube a pasos agigantados y no en vano varios partidos políticos prometen meter mano en el asunto para entre otras cosas buscar bajo la alfombra del despacho del Ministro Soria para analizar la basura que debe tener allí escondida proveniente de las multinacionales energéticas y de hidrocarburos.

Saludos

Ramón

----------

MarDeCastilla (12-jun-2015),NoRegistrado (01-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

No dicen algunos, No a la nuclear!, hay que apostar por las renovables!... Pues hala, a pagar.

----------


## ramon

Estimado Pablo Velasco, van a tener razón quienes le acusan de repetitivo en su posicionamiento pro-nuclear y con escasa capacidad de analizar las argumentaciones de los demás... Si la electricidad ha subido tanto en España mientras que no lo ha hecho en el resto de Europa, ha sido más por la presumible gestión mafiosa de nuestra facturación en complicidad con los políticos,  que por las renovables.

----------

MarDeCastilla (12-jun-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esta es la causa de la subida de la electricidad, aparte de las prácticas mafiosas de las eléctricas y de quienes tendrían que controlarlos.



Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (12-jun-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*ha sido más por la presumible gestión mafiosa de nuestra facturación en complicidad con los políticos, que por las renovables.* 

El problema es que yo creo que la gestión mafiosa en complicidad con los políticos, ha tenido en muchos casos que ver con las primas y subvenciones a renovables, que eran totalmente ineficientes y carísimas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *ha sido más por la presumible gestión mafiosa de nuestra facturación en complicidad con los políticos, que por las renovables.* 
> 
> El problema es que yo creo que la gestión mafiosa en complicidad con los políticos, ha tenido en muchos casos que ver con las primas y subvenciones a renovables, que eran totalmente ineficientes y carísimas.


Pues va a ser que crees mal, porque gran parte del pastel se ha dividido en 4 partes, las subvenciones a renovables han tenido su influencia, aunque no la más importante, y no te veo decir nada sobre las subvenciones para almacenar los residuos nucleares y desmontar las centrales, la de José Cabrera va para 10 años, y los trabajadores, currando dentro sin producir nada. Debe ser que estás acostumbrado a subvenciones... En fin:
- El *coste de las centrales de tipo combinado*, que se han construido como si no hubiera fin, y que están paradas.
- La *no utilización de la generación hidroeléctrica*, porque si se usara, el precio bajaría bastante. Ya está denunciado, pero cuando salga la sentencia ya estará el mal consumado.
- El invento del *"déficit de tarifa*", nefasta creación del imputado por presunto delincuente Rodrigo Rato, muy alabado por ti, y que es un pozo sin fondo por el que se va el dinero de nuestros recibos.
- La subida de un 90% del *término fijo de potencia* sin explicación clara, permitido por el ministro Soria, que es la mayor golfada que se ha podido ver en los últimos tiempos prolijos en golfadas.

 Pero a ti, no creo que sea por ignorancia, sino por tu forma destructiva de ver las cosas, sólo te parecen culpables las renovables.

 Mira, te lo voy a decir muy claro, en todas tus intervenciones demuestras perteneces al un grupo de personas, que por ignorancia o de forma intencionada más daño ha hecho a España en los últimos años. Tu apoyo a trasvases insostenibles y deficitarios, a energías contaminantes y caras, y a una agricultura intensiva, contaminante y devastadora, es algo como la termita, como las garrapatas, engancharse, chupar hasta hartarse y luego si se queda muerto lo que toque, a por el siguiente. Y además siempre apoyas a la mafia del agua, a la mafia de las eléctricas y hasta a la política que tanto daño sigue haciendo.

 Menos mal que la mayoría de españoles no somos como tú, si no hoy España sería un desierto inhabitable.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (12-jun-2015),ramon (15-sep-2015),termopar (02-jun-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*El invento del "déficit de tarifa", nefasta creación del imputado por presunto delincuente Rodrigo Rato, muy alabado por ti, y que es un pozo sin fondo por el que se va el dinero de nuestros recibos.*

Yo he alabado a Rato??? Cuando??? es que no se por qué todos los vuestros teneis la siguiente concepción del mundo:
Pro trasvases = encarnación del mal = PP
Que simples que sois. Ni soy del PP ni lo voté ni un trasvase tiene por qué ser malo, a ver si ya os convencéis.

*a energías contaminantes y caras* *sino por tu forma destructiva de ver las cosas*

Si me demuestras que con energías renovables la factura de la luz va a ser más barata, que mañana mismo desmonten las nucleares y las centrales de carbón, pero mañana mismo. No soy pro nuclear porque me guste esa energía sino porque creo que es más barata, y en este punto no soy el único que lo piensa en el foro. Está magnificamente explicado por f.lázaro.

* y a una agricultura intensiva, contaminante y devastadora, es algo como la termita*

Agricultura que es la única que puede producir productos a bajo coste, que es la única solución para los paises pobres y una gran ventaja para los menos pobres, al poder producir mucho en poco espacio... Todos no tenemos dinero como el que tendrá ud. para poder comprar productos con D.O. y ecológicos.
O también me vas a discutir que la agricultura intensiva ofrece productos más competitivos??
Sabes a qué precio se pondría la hortaliza y la fruta si desaparece la agricultura de levante???

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *El invento del "déficit de tarifa", nefasta creación del imputado por presunto delincuente Rodrigo Rato, muy alabado por ti, y que es un pozo sin fondo por el que se va el dinero de nuestros recibos.*
> 
> Yo he alabado a Rato??? Cuando??? es que no se por qué todos los vuestros teneis la siguiente concepción del mundo:
> Pro trasvases = encarnación del mal = PP


Por un momento, en lugar de parecerme leer a Pablo Velasco, me has parecido Paco Marhuenda y sus simplificaciones para acólitos. Además, con el asco que hablas de otras organizaciones políticas, se te ve el plumero, rancio oliendo a naftalina, a kilómetros



> Que simples que sois. Ni soy del PP ni lo voté ni un trasvase tiene por qué ser malo, a ver si ya os convencéis.


 Bueno, aquí la demostración de simplicidad y de no entender nada, la has demostrado tú, desde el primer momento... Varias cosas que no entiendes:
1- A mí y a muchos no nos importa si votas al PP, a E2000 o al partido del Cannabis, es tu derecho. Derecho por el que mucha gente ha muerto y ha pagado con cárcel. Todo para qu tú y todos los españoles puedan ejercer su derecho al voto. Muchos de ellos de los que tanto desprecias mientras los tuyos echaban pestes de la Constitución Española y la boicoteaban, desde su concepción hasta su elaboración y su aprobación.
2- El trasvase ha demostrado ser nefasto, no hay que dar más explicaciones, ya están muy manidas. Los que estáis a favor de éste trasvase pertenecéis a dos grupos: Uno, el que trincáis. Dos, el que ignora y no se preocupa de informarse.
 Vosotros estáis cada vez más aislados. Ya no os tragan ni vuestros paisanos, los regantes tradicionales a los que queréis buitrearles el agua ahora. Es la consecuencia de décadas de abuso, prepotencia, sinrazón y saltarse las leyes con el beneplácito de políticos corruptos.




> *a energías contaminantes y caras* *sino por tu forma destructiva de ver las cosas*
> 
> Si me demuestras que con energías renovables la factura de la luz va a ser más barata, que mañana mismo desmonten las nucleares y las centrales de carbón, pero mañana mismo. No soy pro nuclear porque me guste esa energía sino porque creo que es más barata, y en este punto no soy el único que lo piensa en el foro. Está magnificamente explicado por f.lázaro.


 Bueno, con un autoconsumo que la ley no te lo penalice, estilo Alemania, UK, etc... ahorras hasta el 80% de la energía consumida. Y en el caso de la agricultura casi siempre el 100%. Una parte de mi trabajo consiste en hacerles ahorrar lo máximo posible. En el último trabajo en el que llevo meses en unas fincas de Sierra Morena, el dueño ha pasado de depender de Endesa con fuertes facturas de electricidad, a ser autosuficiente con Energía solar y algo de eólica. Solo ha tenido que cambiar sus costumbres de riego, optimizar al máximo su esquema de tuberías y aumentar diámetros, y sobre todo, cambiar el chip. Me gustaría poder hablar de ese trabajo, pero es una persona conocida y no puedo ni quiero hacerlo. Si quiere que lo haga él, que alguna vez nos ha leído.
 Los trabajos de F. Lázaro están muy bien hechos, como siempre, pero en esos mismos hilos hay gastos que no se cuentan, como son por ejemplo el desmantelamiento y vigilancia de los residuos y la peligrosidad de los mismos. Sólo con eso, no es rentable hoy en día. Otra cosa es que su forma de entregar energía sea fundamental para el mix. Pero barata, desde luego no es.
 Lo que ocurre es que en tu pensamiento, simple como un limón, no entra que para pasar a renovables no hay que seguir el esquema de energía actual consistente en enormes plantas productoras y grandes redes de distribución, en las cuales se pierde bastante; sino en muchas pequeñas productoras lo más cercanas posibles al punto de consumo, sino es en el mismo.




> * y a una agricultura intensiva, contaminante y devastadora, es algo como la termita*
> 
> Agricultura que es la única que puede producir productos a bajo coste, que es la única solución para los paises pobres y una gran ventaja para los menos pobres, al poder producir mucho en poco espacio... Todos no tenemos dinero como el que tendrá ud. para poder comprar productos con D.O. y ecológicos.
> O también me vas a discutir que la agricultura intensiva ofrece productos más competitivos??
> Sabes a qué precio se pondría la hortaliza y la fruta si desaparece la agricultura de levante???


 Ves como te crees el ombligo del mundo?? En general os pasa a todos los del SCRATS.
La agricultura intensiva, tal como es tu modelo, es insostenible, y lo sabes.
*PERO no intentes meter a todo Levante*, que es el error al que induces, intencionadamente, cuando identificas a SCRATS con Levante. No Pablito, vosotros sois un 40 % de lo que se cultiva en Murcia. Y los tradicionales siempre han sido respetados por mi y en general por todos los defensores del Tajo.
Por lo tanto, la desaparición del trasvase no supondría la desaparición de la agricultura ni el hundimiento de Levante ni el apocalipsis. Sólo supondría la reordenación de los cultivos, ya que se mantendrían los rentables de verdad.
Te recuerdo que ya en otros hilos se ha comentado que en Andalucía, Aragón, La Rioja, Navarra, Extremadura, etc... se cultivan magníficos productos hortofrutícolas, no sois los únicos.
 Además esa manía vuestra de funcionar a precio bajo, además de hacer que se tengan que tirar los productos a la basura por sobre producción, os va a llevar a la ruina. Y más pronto que tarde. Hoy  al amanecer, en el programa de Agropopular o uno de esos que hablan de agricultura, decían que están viniendo sandías y melones de Namibia y otros países africanos a cascoporro. ¿Y sabes quien los están trayendo? pues empresarios españoles del sector. Es decir, muchos de ellos de Murcia.
Es un calco de lo que pasó con el tejido, los juguetes y los zapatos.
Por tanto, mi consejo, si quieres sobrevivir, es que te esfuerces un poco en ofrecer calidad, no precio bajo, porque es lo único que te puede salvar de la ruina.
 Así que lo mismo, dentro de tres años, en las fruterías buenas veo productos de Pablo Velasco presumiendo de productos biológicos y ecológicos, con el asco que te dan. Sería gracioso, no? Pues si yo fuera tú, estaría seriamente preocupado.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (17-jun-2015),ramon (15-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*No Pablito, vosotros sois un 40 % de lo que se cultiva en Murcia.*

No, es el 40% del territorio, en producción es mucho más, ya que la forma de cultivar suele ser mucho más eficiente que la tradicional. Creo que lo he explicado muchas veces.

*Así que lo mismo, dentro de tres años, en las fruterías buenas veo productos de Pablo Velasco presumiendo de productos biológicos y ecológicos, con el asco que te dan. Sería gracioso, no? Pues si yo fuera tú, estaría seriamente preocupado.*

No me dan ningún asco, de hecho yo tengo una pequeña explotación de huevos ecológicos... El problema es que la docena es más del triple más cara que la que se puede conseguir de huevos normales en el mercadona, y no todos tienen la posibilidad o la intención de pagar el triple por un producto de mejor calidad. Hay algunos que no se pueden permitir más que los huevos normales.
Y con la fruta es igual, hay gente que no se puede permitir comprar en tiendas ecológicas y tiene que ir al mercado, donde la competencia en precio es lo importante, eso se entiende no??

*Te recuerdo que ya en otros hilos se ha comentado que en Andalucía, Aragón, La Rioja, Navarra, Extremadura, etc... se cultivan magníficos productos hortofrutícolas, no sois los únicos.*

Y yo te recuerdo que en productos como la lechuga, alcachofa y muchos más la producción es cercana al 80% nacional. Poco despreciable, no?

*mientras los tuyos echaban pestes de la Constitución Española y la boicoteaban*

Eso me lo tienes que explicar, quienes son los "míos" que echan pestes de la constitución y la boicotean.

----------


## sergi1907

No se de donde sacas esas cifras, que al menos en la alcachofa te aseguro que son falsas, 
*"Dentro de nuestro país, este cultivo tiene especial importancia en las comunidades autónomas del litoral mediterráneo, especialmente en Murcia, con más de un 40 % de la producción nacional en el año 2008. También destaca, la Comunidad Valenciana, Tarragona y Navarra, las cuales produjeron el 36% de la producción nacional de la campaña 2008."*

http://www.magrama.gob.es/app/Materi...x?idFicha=3889

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *No Pablito, vosotros sois un 40 % de lo que se cultiva en Murcia.*
> 
> No, es el 40% del territorio, en producción es mucho más, ya que la forma de cultivar suele ser mucho más eficiente que la tradicional. Creo que lo he explicado muchas veces.


Eso porque lo dices tú. Los regantes tradicionales son bastante eficientes, y el Scrats siempre mete su producción junto con la vuestra en un global para confundir a la gente y que parezca que sois más importantes de lo que sois en realidad.




> *Así que lo mismo, dentro de tres años, en las fruterías buenas veo productos de Pablo Velasco presumiendo de productos biológicos y ecológicos, con el asco que te dan. Sería gracioso, no? Pues si yo fuera tú, estaría seriamente preocupado.*
> 
> No me dan ningún asco, de hecho yo tengo una pequeña explotación de huevos ecológicos... El problema es que la docena es más del triple más cara que la que se puede conseguir de huevos normales en el mercadona, y no todos tienen la posibilidad o la intención de pagar el triple por un producto de mejor calidad. Hay algunos que no se pueden permitir más que los huevos normales.
> Y con la fruta es igual, hay gente que no se puede permitir comprar en tiendas ecológicas y tiene que ir al mercado, donde la competencia en precio es lo importante, eso se entiende no??


El triple no salen los huevos ecológicos, que no se por qué se llaman ecológicos, se deberían llamar "huevos", y los otros "huevos adulterados". Y comprar una fruta de calidad no sale mucho más caro. Y la diferencia es comer fruta o comer algo insípido y malo. Tú eliges.




> *Te recuerdo que ya en otros hilos se ha comentado que en Andalucía, Aragón, La Rioja, Navarra, Extremadura, etc... se cultivan magníficos productos hortofrutícolas, no sois los únicos.*
> 
> Y yo te recuerdo que en productos como la lechuga, alcachofa y muchos más la producción es cercana al 80% nacional. Poco despreciable, no?


Como ya te han demostrado, eso que dices es uno más de los datos falsos de los que te alimentas y de los que el SCRATS inunda los medios de comunicación para confundir al público.
No sois tan importantes como te crees, cuanto antes lo asumas, mejor.




> *mientras los tuyos echaban pestes de la Constitución Española y la boicoteaban*
> 
> Eso me lo tienes que explicar, quienes son los "míos" que echan pestes de la constitución y la boicotean.


Vamos Pablito, que peino canas, no me las tomes...

 Vamos que si quieres ser el campeón de las alcachofas, que no lo sois, y mucho menos en las mejores, pues inténtalo, peor no con agua del Tajo, ni del Ebro claro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (17-jun-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya he visto de donde has sacado el dato de las alcachofas, de la página del Scrats, que dicen que las exportaciones de ese y otros productos son el 90% del total nacional, junto a otros datos falso ya descubiertos como tales como la aportación al PIB, los puestos de trabajo y demás.
Madre mía, cuanta mentira. eso sí, es una tremenda campaña de desinformación a la población que ha tenido sus consecuencias.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (17-jun-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Como ya te han demostrado, eso que dices es uno más de los datos falsos de los que te alimentas y de los que el SCRATS inunda los medios de comunicación para confundir al público.*

Datos del FEPEX:

Producción nacional de lechuga dedicada a exportación:

291000 tm

Producción de lechuga dedicada a exportación cultivada en Murcia:

202650 tm

% del total nacional cultivado en Murcia: 70%

En coles es el 67.5%
En Apio es el 72%
En limón es el 65%
En melones el 52% (temporada pasada)

Si quieres mas datos, en la página del FEPEX están.


*Eso porque lo dices tú. Los regantes tradicionales son bastante eficientes, y el Scrats siempre mete su producción junto con la vuestra en un global para confundir a la gente y que parezca que sois más importantes de lo que sois en realidad.*

Zonas de mayor rendimiento agrícola:



Las zonas negras son las regadas con el trasvase, las rojas, los cultivos de regadío tradicionales. Como puedes ver, aunque en el total de Murcia supone la mitad aproximadamente, su rendimiento es mucho mayor. 


Zonas regadas con el trasvase, verde claro, verde oscuro regantes tradicionales del Segura:




*Vamos Pablito, que peino canas, no me las tomes...*

No, lo que pasa es que estás insinuando cosas que lo mismo te estás pasando. Creo que das por hecho cosas que no son ciertas en cuanto a mis tendencias políticas.

----------

MarDeCastilla (17-jun-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

> *Como ya te han demostrado, eso que dices es uno más de los datos falsos de los que te alimentas y de los que el SCRATS inunda los medios de comunicación para confundir al público.*
> 
> Datos del FEPEX:
> 
> Producción nacional de lechuga dedicada a exportación:
> 
> 291000 tm
> 
> Producción de lechuga dedicada a exportación cultivada en Murcia:
> ...


Claro, es que aquí no comemos lechugas.

----------


## perdiguera

> Claro, es que aquí no comemos lechugas.


Saludos quien es quien.
Las lechugas que aquí comemos, que comemos bastantes, provienen de la producción nacional o de la importación, pero nunca de las que van a la exportación.
Los datos del FEPEX más arriba indicados, indican claramente que se trata de lechuga dedicada a la exportación. No dicen nada de la producción total de lechugas ni de la producción que se queda para consumo interior.

----------


## quien es quien

> Saludos quien es quien.
> Las lechugas que aquí comemos, que comemos bastantes, provienen de la producción nacional o de la importación, pero nunca de las que van a la exportación.
> Los datos del FEPEX más arriba indicados, indican claramente que se trata de lechuga dedicada a la exportación. No dicen nada de la producción total de lechugas ni de la producción que se queda para consumo interior.


Precisamente.

No puede decir que producen el 70% de la lechuga que se produce en España usando esos datos. Falta toda la producción nacional dedicada al consumo nacional, y no es poca.

----------


## quien es quien

Es más,

Según los datos publicados en la web del INE, la producción total nacional de lechuga en 2012 (último dato disponible) fue de 876,9 miles de toneladas, de las que la cultivada en Murcia para exportación es tan solo el 25%. Nada puede hacer pensar que la que produzcan para consumo nacional haga que ese porcentaje alcance valores tan importantes como dice.

----------


## perdiguera

Veo que no lees bien los datos.
Murcia alcanza el 70% de la producción para la exportación. Eso es lo que dice el dato del FEPEX. 
No indica nada de la producción total.
Tomando los tuyos, murcia produce el 25% del total. Y el 70% de la exportada.

----------


## NDYA

Ya estamos acusando de no saber leer los datos... el otro día bien que se coló usted diciendo los mismo, con los datos SAIH y todavía estamos esperando que diga algo de sus equivocaciones.

Bueno a lo importante:

Murcia no es la primera Comunidad autónoma en exportación de frutas y hortalizas, ni siquiera la segunda:

"Andalucía es la principal comunidad autónoma en exportaciones hortofrutícolas con 3.583 millones de euros y un crecimiento del 2% con relación a 2013, seguida de Comunidad Valenciana con 3.205 millones de euros (-13%) y Murcia con 2.175 millones de euros (+4%)."

Fuente FEPEX.

----------


## termopar

Pero vamos a ver!!

El hilo no va de subida de la electricidad???? 

Qué demonios mete este señor de Murcia temas de exportaciones no se a cuento de qué!!!. Mezcla el tocino con la velocidad, y lo que me faltaba ver, los moderadores entran al trapo. Además con datos falsos y solo para promocionar su ombligo. Que lo tiene muy grande por todo los dicho hasta ahora. Pero qué ocurre y qué tiene que ver que se exporte o no en Murcia fruta para que suba el precio de la electricidad?

----------


## NDYA

Tienes razón termopar, yo tambien he contestado con algo que no tiene nada que ver con el tema, mis disculpas.

----------


## quien es quien

> Veo que no lees bien los datos.
> Murcia alcanza el 70% de la producción para la exportación. Eso es lo que dice el dato del FEPEX. 
> No indica nada de la producción total.
> Tomando los tuyos, murcia produce el 25% del total. Y el 70% de la exportada.


Leo bien los datos. Y leo también bien lo que puso este señor.


Cito:



> *Como ya te han demostrado, eso que dices es uno más de los datos falsos de los que te alimentas y de los que el SCRATS inunda los medios de comunicación para confundir al público.*
> 
> Datos del FEPEX:
> 
> Producción nacional de lechuga dedicada a exportación:
> 
> 291000 tm
> 
> Producción de lechuga dedicada a exportación cultivada en Murcia:
> ...


Este señor ha dicho que el 70% de la producción nacional española es de Murcia. Y eso ES MENTIRA. Y lo demuestro con los datos del INE.

Cito de nuevo:



> *No Pablito, vosotros sois un 40 % de lo que se cultiva en Murcia.*
> 
> No, es el 40% del territorio, en producción es mucho más, ya que la forma de cultivar suele ser mucho más eficiente que la tradicional. Creo que lo he explicado muchas veces.
> 
> *Así que lo mismo, dentro de tres años, en las fruterías buenas veo productos de Pablo Velasco presumiendo de productos biológicos y ecológicos, con el asco que te dan. Sería gracioso, no? Pues si yo fuera tú, estaría seriamente preocupado.*
> 
> No me dan ningún asco, de hecho yo tengo una pequeña explotación de huevos ecológicos... El problema es que la docena es más del triple más cara que la que se puede conseguir de huevos normales en el mercadona, y no todos tienen la posibilidad o la intención de pagar el triple por un producto de mejor calidad. Hay algunos que no se pueden permitir más que los huevos normales.
> Y con la fruta es igual, hay gente que no se puede permitir comprar en tiendas ecológicas y tiene que ir al mercado, donde la competencia en precio es lo importante, eso se entiende no??
> 
> ...


Todo esto viene por este comentario, donde, de nuevo, MIENTE, a sabiendas, diciendo que se produce el 80% del total nacional. Este dato es MENTIRA. y el que lo dice es un MENTIROSO demostrado.


Es cierto, este hilo iba sobre energía. Perdón por el offtopic, pero es necesario aclarar lo que no es verdad.

----------


## pablovelasco

Si te molestas en leer un poco más arriba pongo que son datos de exportación. No he mentido en ningún sitio. Datos de producción interna no he encontrado, pero los datos de exportación al extranjero son mucho más importantes en mi opinión, suele ser la hortaliza y la fruta de mejor calidad y mayor valor económico, de hecho lo que se queda para mercado nacional, suele ser lo de 2º.
Los datos de producción total incluido consumo interno los sabe alguien?

En el caso de la lechuga sí lo he encontrado, al parecer el 40% del total producido en ámbito nacional proviene de Murcia, que de paso es la región que más cantidad produce, seguida de un 35% de Andalucía, y en cuanto a la exportación, acapara el 74% del total nacional.

*Esta superficie se concentra principalmente en las comarcas del Valle del Guadalentín (58%) y Campo de Cartagena (32%). Existen superficies muy inferiores de este cultivo en la Vega del Segura, Noroeste y Altiplano (con porcentajes del 4%, 4% y el 2%, respectivamente).*

En cuanto a los que dicen que el trasvase solo riega el 40% del total... Como se puede ver, el 90% de las lechugas de Murcia se cultivan en zonas de riego del trasvase, el campo de Cartagena y el Valle del Guadalentín.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20131216.html


En el Caso del Limón:

*Murcia es la principal región exportadora a escala nacional del limón.
En la Región de Murcia hay plantadas 22.771 hectáreas de limoneros de las variedades Fino (79 por ciento) y Verna (21 por ciento), lo que representa el 58 por ciento de la superficie total de España (40.801 hectáreas). La producción de limón se concentra principalmente en las comarcas de la Vega del Segura, Valle del Guadalentín y Campo de Cartagena, y, en menor medida, en las comarcas del Altiplano y Río Mula.*

El 58% del total español, del cual el 84% se exporta. Podemos ver que casi todo se exporta al extranjero.

http://www.europapress.es/murcia/not...501155817.html

Y también se comenta la zona del valle del Guadalentín y campo de Cartagena, ambas regadas por el trasvase como principales zonas de producción.


Ya se que el tema no va de esto, pero negar la importancia agrícola de Murcia, o del trasvase para la región me parece estúpido.
Faltan datos de Alicante, que también se aprovecha mucho del trasvase.

----------


## quien es quien

Perdón por seguir con el offtopic, pero es que este tío no se entera.




> Si te molestas en leer un poco más arriba pongo que son datos de exportación. No he mentido en ningún sitio. Datos de producción interna no he encontrado, pero los datos de exportación al extranjero son mucho más importantes en mi opinión, suele ser la hortaliza y la fruta de mejor calidad y mayor valor económico, de hecho lo que se queda para mercado nacional, suele ser lo de 2º.
> Los datos de producción total incluido consumo interno los sabe alguien?


Pablo, Aclárate, que no recuerdas lo que escribes y después te pasa lo que te pasa. En el mensaje nº 10 de este hilo dices (y cito):



> Y yo te recuerdo que en productos como la lechuga, alcachofa y muchos más la producción es cercana al 80% nacional. Poco despreciable, no?


Ni aquí, ni antes, hablas para nada de exportación. Das a entender, y así lo dices, que hablas del total nacional. Y como he demostrado para lechugas, y usando tus propios datos, esto es MENTIRA.

¿Quieres datos de producción total? Como he dicho, están en el INE. No hay que ir muy lejos.

Y Sergi, también te lo ha demostrado, para la Alcachofa. Mensaje nº 11.

Después, como te han dado p'al pelo, intentas, en el mensaje nº 14, escudarte en que hablabas de exportación.


Si es que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver, ni peor mentiroso que el que no recuerda sus mentiras.

----------


## quien es quien

Y con esto acabo, salvo alusiones, con el offtopic por mi parte.

----------


## termopar

Como hay comentarios que ponen en duda los costes de algunas renovables, y que esto incrementa la factura de la electricidad. Solo pongo unos gráficos de tendencias y costes actuales. Esto demuestra que no es tanto los costes de instalación y producción como los generados por las regulaciones. Y no solo de las renovables sino de todo el conjunto al completo. Creo que ya ha sido clarificado en posts anteriores.


Referencias: Earth policy institute y Bloomberg new energy finance

----------


## Jonasino

De acuerdo termopar pero a efectos de regulación del recibo mensual (o bimensual, que cabronada) el "Efecto Swanson" se lo pasan por el arco de triunfo.

----------

